
C2x: The Future C Standard - vkazanov
https://habr.com/ru/company/badoo/blog/512802/
======
justin66
> the first truly interesting book in years on this language was published

The linked publisher page indicates Seacord's book won't be published until
August.

~~~
vkazanov
But you can buy it already.

Also, I think they moved the date a bit.

~~~
justin66
Where did you buy it? It's a preorder on Amazon and on the publisher's page.

~~~
vkazanov
I didn't :-) not yet, anyway. Waiting for the finalized version.

The early access pdf should be pretty complete though.

------
pjmlp
Pity, zero proposals to increase safety when using C is the only option for
whatever business reasons.

~~~
vkazanov
I'd say that defer-like mechanism would help a lot with memory safety. But
it's just a rumour currently.

~~~
pjmlp
I was more looking into adoption of any strings and arrays libraries, with
proper bounds checking as well, now that Annex K is out of the table.

And stronger enumerations.

~~~
vkazanov
I have yet to see any serious discussion around making the standard library
less... Spartan.

Sometimes I question my own sanity because my love for this crazy little
language :-)

~~~
pjmlp
Yeah, that is why POSIX exists, the unofficial C standard library.

------
feiss
Wow I love the #embed directive..

~~~
vkazanov
True! Probably the only relatively big quality-of-life improvement so far.

Reformed error handling in it's current form is not there yet.

